# Construcción de Reactor ARC (Iron Man)



## SERRY95 (Jun 13, 2013)

Buenas gente,

Soy un gran fan de Iron Man y me he propuesto, como Hoby, construir una réplica del Reactor ARC que creó en la Cueva Afgana en Iron Man 1, no me propongo que funcione como electroimán ni mucho menos ya que no tengo conocimientos suficientes de electrónica para hacerlo, pero simplemente con que me den algunos consejos de cómo construirlo, materiales adecuados...
Les dejo una lista que he hecho yo de cabeza con los materiales que, creo, que podrían ser de mi utilidad para construirlo:

-Una Arandela de metal de unos 10cm de diámetro (no se donde encontrarla)
- 10 o 15 alambres de cobre de la misma longitud para simular esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Un circulo de metal o de aluminio para que haga de base de la arandela de 10 cm de diametro con el alambre de cobre.
Ahora viene cuando lo matan,
-1 led
- ¿cómo hago que el led se encienda cuando quiera? he pensado en comprar una pequeña linterna de esas que apretas el cristal y se enciende en los chinos, desmontarla y con el circuito impreso y todo, ponerlo en el circulo de metal... no se si he acertado...

Y  ahí me he quedado.

Gracias por leer este post y espero que me sirvan vuestros consejos!

Hasta otra!


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 13, 2013)

> he pensado en comprar una pequeña linterna de esas que apretas el cristal y se enciende en los chinos, desmontarla y con el circuito impreso y todo, ponerlo en el circulo de metal... no se si he acertado...


creo que seria lo mas practico, dependiendo de tu destreza electronca, tal vez puedes poner un interruptor pequeño para encenderla.
te dejo otras ideas....


----------



## SERRY95 (Jun 14, 2013)

Mi destreza en electrónica es más bien nula... jajaja
El vídeo esta muy interesante, esa linternita es la que he pensado usar yo, los demás materiales no se lo que son, si me puedieses decir lo que son me facilitarias la tarea! 
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!!!


----------



## covra (Jun 14, 2013)

La arandela grande la puedes conseguir en una carpinteria metalica o cerrajeria (que te la corten de un trozo de chapa) ^^

Para darle un efecto wapo wapo a la luz del reactor, podrias coger una varilla del radio del circulo que hace de reactor y ponerle 7 u 8 leds a lo largo. El centro de la varilla cogida a un minimotor y darle chicha a todo.
Para hacerte una idea de lo que digo visita este enlace solo que los leds en vez de estar en vertical, habria que ponerlos en horizontal ...


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 14, 2013)

Compañero Serry95 guíate con este tuto, en si es solo buscarlo en YouTube asi vas teniendo ideas para construirlo, sitio Oficial: http://www.winstonmoy.com/2013/03/arc-reactor-construction-montage-instructional-companion-post/


----------



## SERRY95 (Jun 14, 2013)

Muchas gracias a ambos! De verdad! me sirve mucho este foro!!! Gracias de nuevo!!


----------

